# Leak Alert Electronic Water Detector



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Does anyone use *Leak Alert Electronic Water Detector* devices?

I've found this one: Zircon Leak Alert Electronic Water Detector, 1-Pack, looks promising.

Any experience with such things?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

How about this?

I was thinking of purchasing this too

http://www.dhgate.com/boyu-water-surface-level-alarm/r-ff8080812c722fdc012c74204c5f0bec.html


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm just curious what good they would do you. If a leaky tank is a problem then it's because your not there to do anything about it. A detector is used more to turn off a flow. It won't turn off a leak.

Lee


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> How about this?
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing this too
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/boyu-water-surface-level-alarm/r-ff8080812c722fdc012c74204c5f0bec.html


Lol, the cost of the shipping is more than the device. Can't justify that kind of thing unless I am absolutely desperate for it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> How about this?
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing this too
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/boyu-water-surface-level-alarm/r-ff8080812c722fdc012c74204c5f0bec.html


I've bought that Boyu thing  It will be here in several weeks.
I will try that thing. It does not really looks useful. It's lots of hassle to adjust it, I guess.
And do not forget to turn it off before water changes and then turn it on again.

That device from my first post is supposed to detect a leak, it might check humidity all the time.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> I'm just curious what good they would do you. If a leaky tank is a problem then it's because your not there to do anything about it. A detector is used more to turn off a flow. It won't turn off a leak.
> 
> Lee


They are not giving full protection, but be aware of a problem is a key part of resolving it.
You are probably not staring on your tanks all the time, but they can start leaking or some equipment can let water go at any moment.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Does anyone use *Leak Alert Electronic Water Detector* devices?
> 
> Any experience with such things?


I've got one that's similar, it's beside the basement drain at the moment to monitor if something comes up (hasn't been a problem since the troublesome pipe was replaced). It works, can hear it on the second floor when doors are closed, not much else to say.

Home depot stocks them in the plumbing department - it was 15-20ish.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

cliff said:


> I've got one that's similar, it's beside the basement drain at the moment to monitor if something comes up (hasn't been a problem since the troublesome pipe was replaced). It works, can hear it on the second floor when doors are closed, not much else to say.
> 
> Home depot stocks them in the plumbing department - it was 15-20ish.


Thank you, that's good to know!
Does it detect a puddle near it on a floor or it should be in the water to start making nose?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Does it detect a puddle near it on a floor or it should be in the water to start making nose?


It needs some water, a puddle will certainly set it off. Humid conditions (eg. in the top of a floor drain under the cover) will also set it off. A wet surface will start to make noise but I haven't really tested that part.

The box store has a good return policy - give it a try and see if it works for you.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

cliff said:


> It needs some water, a puddle will certainly set it off. Humid conditions (eg. in the top of a floor drain under the cover) will also set it off. A wet surface will start to make noise but I haven't really tested that part.
> 
> The box store has a good return policy - give it a try and see if it works for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a Screamer made by Coral Life. It works on a 9 volt battery. It has it's sensor on a long wire and is very handy. I hang it on the side of the barrel for my RO water and it screams when it reaches that level. When changing water in a large tank I set it up to let me know when it is almost full in case I get side tracked. I bought mine at Mail Order Pet Supplies a number of years ago. They were first made for people that sleep on boats. Before I found out about these I made one that was a float contraption wired to a door bell. This is a much better with the sensor.


----------

